# VMware Server console über Apache ?

## tazinblack

Hallo zusammen,

habe bei einem Bekannten gesehen, dass man zum VMware Server auch ne Webconsole nutzen kann.

Bei ihm läuft das unter OpenSuse 10.2. 

Sah echt toll aus. Da konnte man über das Webfrontend die Maschinen starten, stoppen, ihren Zustand sehen.

Jetzt habe ich gesucht, obs da in portage ein Paket drin ist, aber nichts gefunden.

Es sagt, das könne man innerhalb des vmware-config Skripts einstellen, aber da gabs bei mir auch nichts!

Hat da jemand nen Tipp, wie man das unter gentoo zum Laufen kriegt?

Wies aussieht muss man da nen apache zu laufen haben.

edit: Wies aussieht gibts da auch bei vmware extra was zum hunterladen names vmware-mui-<version>.tar

edit2: Gibts da vielleicht ein ebuild in irgendnem overlay ?

----------

## Anarcho

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe bei einem Bekannten gesehen, dass man zum VMware Server auch ne Webconsole nutzen kann.
> 
> Bei ihm läuft das unter OpenSuse 10.2. 
> ...

 

Letzteres ist genau das was du suchst. Einfach manuell installieren. Läuft hier wunderbar.

----------

## tazinblack

Also weder ebuild noch overlay?

Gibts das nur als rpm oder auch als tgz?

Wie hast Du das drauf? Passt der den apache an oder ist das Handarbeit?

Lohnt es sich evtl. da ein ebuild zu schreiben?

Sorry für die vielen Fragen, aber wer nicht fragt bleibt dumm!   :Smile: 

----------

## Anarcho

Es war ein tgz und es bringt einen eigenen angepassten Apache mit. Läuft ja auch auf einem anderen Port. (8222 bzw. 8333 glaube ich).

Ich war nur zu faul ein ebuild zu bauen... 

Anpassungen musst du nur machen, wie ich leider, wenn du ein 64 Bit System hast.

----------

## tuxian

Hallo,

ebuild lohnt sich nicht, ganz einfach installieren!

Auf dieses Problem wirst du höchstwahrscheinlich stoßen:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3623106-highlight-vmware.html

----------

## tazinblack

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Anpassungen musst du nur machen, wie ich leider, wenn du ein 64 Bit System hast.

 

Kannst Du da noch genauer spezifizieren, was alles anzupassen ist?

Im Prinzip läuft bei mir jetzt alles. Ich habe aber zwei Probleme :

1: Ich kann von ner anderen Kiste über die remote-console keine Änderungen an der Einstellung der VM z.B. an der Netzwerkeinstellung. Da kommt dann 

```
Failed to save config state for 'vm'. Schema path not found
```

2: Ich habe kien Berechtigung in der mui oben links die Optionen aufzurufen

----------

## Anarcho

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

>  *Anarcho wrote:*   
> 
> Anpassungen musst du nur machen, wie ich leider, wenn du ein 64 Bit System hast. 
> 
> Kannst Du da noch genauer spezifizieren, was alles anzupassen ist?
> ...

 

Hm,

also ich hatte Probleme mit fehlenden Libs gehabt. Zu deinen Problemen kann ich so auf anhieb nichts sagen.

----------

## tazinblack

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

>  *tazinblack wrote:*    *Anarcho wrote:*   
> 
> Anpassungen musst du nur machen, wie ich leider, wenn du ein 64 Bit System hast. 
> 
> Kannst Du da noch genauer spezifizieren, was alles anzupassen ist?
> ...

 

Und was hattest Du da gemacht?

----------

## Anarcho

Es ist schon was her, aber ich meine ich hätte dann entsprechende Libs aus den emul-x86... packages genommen.

Guck dochmal in die Apachelogs vom vmware-mui. Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter.

----------

## tazinblack

Sieht irgendwie danach aus, wie wenn die vmware-consolen mit anderen Versionen vmware-server nicht 100%-ig kompatibel sind.

Die neue Maschine hier hat jetzt Version 1.0.3 während die Console auf meinem PC unter Linux 1.0.2 ist. Da hab ich dann den Fehler, dass er den Schemapfad nicht findet. Von meinem Windoof aus mit Client 1.0.1 gehts aber problemlos.

Vielleicht sollte ich doch alles komplett auf 1.0.3 migrieren.

Naja, ich teste morgen noch etwas mehr. Die Mui tut jedenfalls. Bloß hab ich wie gesagt das Problem, dass ich dann oben links die globalen Options nicht aufrufen kann wegen fehlender Berechtigung.

Mal sehen, vielleicht bekomme ich das auch noch hin.

----------

## Anarcho

Ach so, es ging um die Konsole...habe ich missverstanden. Ich dachte es ging noch immer um die MUI.

Bei der Konsole ist vmware in der Tat recht empfindlich und man sollte mit den Versionsnummern immer auf dem gleichen Stand bleiben.

----------

